# Masonic License Plates



## CajunMason75 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Brothers,
Did you guys see this about Masonic license plates?

_Texas Masonic License Plates:
    THE TEXAS MASONIC LICENSE PLATE is scheduled to go on to the web for
public comment later this month (probably January 21-31). It will only be
there for comment for only 10 days. The Department of Motor Vehicles will
notify us of the link for public comment when it becomes available and we
need to click on and show our support for the Texas Masonic License plate.
     Please notify all your members that are on your email list and at
your meetings to check their email daily for notice of the link to public
comment. The greater the support the better chance we have of having the
plate approved by the Department commission.
     Thanks for your support and watch for the link on the Grand Lodge of
Texas Website.
_

I think this is pretty cool! I've wanted a vanity plate for awhile and now I can justify the money to get one.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone have a link to this yet?


----------



## David Duke (Jan 18, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> Anyone have a link to this yet?


 Don't think it will be available until the end of the week.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't heard anything new since the original notice from GL, I'll be buying though...


----------



## opos (Jan 18, 2011)

I think this is a great move. I can't wait to see what the design will be.


----------



## relapse98 (Jan 18, 2011)

You can see a image of the plate here http://masonsoftexas.com/xtra/lp.png

The bill information is here Texas Legislature Online - 82(R) History for HB 180

I'm however saving my pennies for the Mighty Fine plate that has a hamburger on it.


----------



## Colt.barker (Jan 18, 2011)

Colorado use to have plates with the square and compass and the words "Masonic family" but they were discontinued in 2008..


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 19, 2011)

I am delighted to see this development. (I am not a Texas Mason). Texas is a big state, masonically, and I hope that other states will follow this example. Florida and Alabama do not yet have a Masonic plate. Maybe the Lone Star State, getting a plate, will be the 'push' that gets more states to follow. 

SMIB!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 19, 2011)

These are seriously nice. I am a ea but would like to keep myself motivated and on track. These could help remind me who I am, and what i am going to accomplish. Would it be wrong to get these before you are actually a raised mm


----------



## Christopher Parker (Jan 19, 2011)

Bro. Bennylee said:
			
		

> These are seriously nice. I am a ea but would like to keep myself motivated and on track. These could help remind me who I am, and what i am going to accomplish. Would it be wrong to get these before you are actually a raised mm



I have the same question. My first reaction is a resounding no.


----------



## poppatattoo (Jan 19, 2011)

If you can defend it, than you can own it!


----------



## AMcClure (Jan 19, 2011)

The plate looks great.  Will definitely add my support and dollars when available.


----------



## relapse98 (Jan 19, 2011)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Would it be wrong to get these before you are actually a raised mm


 
Would you wear a Square and Compass with both points in front of the square before being raised?

I'm an FC. After my EA degree, I was asked not to wear any masonic emblems until I was a Master. I suppose I could get an FC ring, but seriously.. not worth the bother for the short amount of time.

In any case, the act for these plates says that it will take effect September 1, 2011. Its highly possible that you will be raised by that date.


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know that I care for the design that much... the money raised by the State for the plates also would only go to the General Revenue fund, and I don't know that I care for that either. They at the very least could designate the funds towards public education in Texas...


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 20, 2011)

TexasAggieOfc1273 said:


> I don't know that I care for the design that much... the money raised by the State for the plates also would only go to the General Revenue fund, and I don't know that I care for that either. They at the very least could designate the funds towards public education in Texas...



I could be entirely wrong, but I thought they said at GL that some of the revenue would come back into GL.  I know the Bill states it is to go into the state general revenue, but they may be an additional Bill or it may have been modified.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 21, 2011)

The public comment link is now available: Specialty Plate e-View

Voting until Monday, Jan 31st at 5pm! Please distribute!


----------



## Joey (Jan 21, 2011)

Specialty Plate e-View

I added it to the link on the Grand Lodge Website as well.

http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/2982#comments


----------



## NickGarner (Jan 21, 2011)

Already voted!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 21, 2011)

Let the voting begin.  Remember vote early and vote often.


----------



## David Duke (Jan 21, 2011)

Is it just me or does the SC look like it is on the FC?


----------



## flttrainer (Jan 21, 2011)

David Duke said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does the SC look like it is on the FC?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## turtle (Jan 21, 2011)

keep voting brothers!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 21, 2011)

David Duke said:


> Is it just me or does the SC look like it is on the FC?


 
You know, I just noticed that. I wonder if that was done on purpose?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 21, 2011)

It is a FC.  The artist probably isn't a Mason and doesn't know the difference.


----------



## Joey (Jan 21, 2011)

It actually is on the MM..... If you look closely you'll see that they forgot to outline the compass on the right side. If you look at the bottom of the square on the right side you'll see that the compass is indeed on top as it should be. I'm fairly certain that an adjustment can be made on the final design.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is the link.
I voted today...

Specialty Plate e-View


----------



## khead (Jan 21, 2011)

here is a good link to vote for the plates brothers.. I have voted! Hope you do the same 
http://www.txdmv.gov/vehicles/license_plates/eview/eview.htm


----------



## dhouseholder (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm kind of upset becuase my tags expire in February. I really don't think these plates  will be available by then. :glare:


----------



## CecilF (Jan 22, 2011)

After voting, be sure to click on the "Comments" link and tell them that both legs should be ABOVE the square, otherwise sales will not meet expectations.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 22, 2011)

CecilF said:


> After voting, be sure to click on the "Comments" link and tell them that both legs should be ABOVE the square, otherwise sales will not meet expectations.


 
I just Voted again, and added polite commentary as to the need for position correction.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 22, 2011)

I understand and agree with the S&C comments -- but hope that minor modifications to the design are allowed without having to go through the process all over again. I'd rather take it the way it is if that were the. Besides, matches my CafePress clock


----------



## turtle (Mar 21, 2011)

any word if these got approved?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 21, 2011)

They have been approved and should be available sometime after mid-May.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can get the Disabled Veteran "DV" designator with the Masonic plates?


----------



## MacFie (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Brother,

Looks like 512-465-7611 is the number to call for such inquiries.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Apr 14, 2011)

we have masonic plates here in iowa, you have to order them through GLOI. IDOT does and will not issue them.


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 14, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the Disabled Veteran "DV" designator with the Masonic plates?


 
No.  You can get DV plates...but the state does not put the "DV" designator on any other plates...I asked today.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 15, 2011)

MikeMay said:


> No. You can get DV plates...but the state does not put the "DV" designator on any other plates...I asked today.




Ah, thanks a lot.  Guess I am going to have to make a choice of which one I want then, huh?...lol


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 15, 2011)

In Kentucky, the Grand Lodge of Kentucky gets a $7 rebate on every tag sold. You are supposed to be Master Mason in good standing, in order to purchase the plates. However, the clerks up in Bug Hollow KY, probably don't know what a dues card is, and would not be able to tell a Master Mason, from a cowan. Also, PH Masons can get the tag.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Apr 15, 2011)

I let my custom T "Mason" plate expire so I could get a set of these. The DMV wanted $205 :31:to renew my custom plate, so I said no. That's absurd. That's more expensive than dues in both of the blue lodges I belong to. I took normal plates, and when these are finally available for order at the local DMV office, I'll put a set on both of my vehicles.

If anyone wants to pay $200 a year, "Mason" is available on a custom plate now.


----------



## relapse98 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just got my wife the pink plate with MS AMY with a heart between em. 195/yr but it makes her happy.


----------



## GCT (May 16, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:
			
		

> They have been approved and should be available sometime after mid-May.



Anything yet on the Masonic plates?


----------



## Beathard (May 16, 2011)

Now they are saying June 1st.


----------



## chrisu0017 (May 17, 2011)

Can't wait. My renewal is due in June.


----------



## Beathard (May 17, 2011)

Mine too, but I'm going to wait a week or two.


----------



## Jacob Johnson (May 17, 2011)

I'm glad these'll be on the market soon, cause i'm going to be in the market for a new car soon anyway. thanks for the updates, brothers!


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (May 17, 2011)

Looks like the Grand Lodge may not get all the money it was hoping for if this bill passes:

"House Bill 1 and Senate Bill 1278 plan to take 50 percent of all annual specialty plate revenue to attempt to fix the $23 billion budget deficit."

http://www.txnp.org/Article/?ArticleID=13353


----------



## Bill Lins (May 17, 2011)

Here's the latest from the Grand Secretary:

*Texas Mason License Plates:*

The latest word from the Department of Motor Vehicles is that the plates should be available on or after May 31, 2011. Your County Clerk will know nothing about them until approximately that date. Please do not go to your County Clerk’s office until then. The Department of Motor Vehicles will notify us when the plates become available online and we will post the link to that site on the Grand Lodge website.

The cost of the Masonic plate is $30.00 added to your normal registration and the Grand Lodge will receive $22.00 for every plate issued and each renewal. You have the option to have your plates personalized (known as vanity plates) and that will add another $40.00 to your cost. Masonic Plates are restricted to 5 letters and/or numerals and can be purchased as handicap plates and for other vehicles such as motorcycles and trailers (Check with your County Clerk for a complete list of types of plates). Masonic plates are not available as special plates that are already issued by the DMV such as Purple Heart and Disabled Veterans.

The Masonic plates are not available through MyPlates. They are issued by the State of Texas DMV because the amount returned to Grand Lodge is much greater by going through the State.

Be ready to order at the end of this month. Hope to see many Masonic plates this summer.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 18, 2011)

I'm ready for a set...or two!


----------



## robert leachman (May 18, 2011)

I believe the correct person to contact is the Tax Assessor-Collector NOT the
County Clerk.


----------



## Hndrx (May 18, 2011)

robert leachman said:


> I believe the correct person to contact is the Tax Assessor-Collector NOT the
> County Clerk.



I know that is correct for my county.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 18, 2011)

Hndrx said:


> I know that is correct for my county.


 
Same here- I just cut & pasted what you read from the Monthly Maintenance.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 19, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Hope to see many Masonic plates this summer.




Yea, I can't wait to see all the Brothers driving around with the new plates!  If there are as many Brothers out there waiting for this as I think there are, it is going to be amazing to see all these different cars with the Masonic plates.  I'll end up smiling each time I see one....At least for the first couple of months..lol


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 19, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Masonic plates are not available as special plates that are already issued by the DMV such as Purple Heart and Disabled Veterans.




Also, thanks for posting all that information, Bro. Bill.  The DV plates was a big question for me, but I guess I can give up my DV plates for some handicap Masonic plates...lol


----------

